# A short flood tide video



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice vid. Im gonna make it out there soon.Jax has some good flood tides.Missed the last few here.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Good vid man, keep it up! Gotta love them flood tides!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mighty fine! No matter iPhone1 or 10, that’s a great video. Thanks


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Loved it! I need to get down to the salt and do a little flood tide fishin'


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks y'all! I appreciate it the looks!


----------



## Chong (Oct 22, 2015)

Love the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Great video


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice video and music - Looks fun!!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Great stuff, what a gift to be able fish those conditions. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Flatsflyer (Dec 19, 2018)

Great video. Maybe see you out there sometime. I live in Fernandina.


----------

